# Pet loads for a 22-250



## cjb41 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would like to hear some of your pet loads for a 22-250. All my 22-250 rifles have a 1 in 14 twist.

I have had very good results using:

Hornady 52 gr. A-Max, 34.5 grs. Hodgdon Varget, Winchester Case & Winchester Primer.

Sierra 52 gr. HPBT (match), 34 grs. Hodgdon H4895, Winchester Case & Winchester Primer.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Best I found for mine is 38 gr of Varget with a 50gr V-max moly on top. I've been using Winchester brass and CCI primer. I shot a .389 at 100 over 5 shots.


----------

